# fráze před nepříjemností



## Encolpius

To zase bude trochu těžší otázka. Chtěl jsem kolegu upozornit na to, že ho čeká v práci něco nepříjemného, náročného, aby se na to (psychicky) připravil nebo jen mu to nějak sdělit. Našel jsem i výraz v maďarsko-českém slovníku, ale nemyslím si, že v tom kontextu a v rozkazovacím způsobu by se to dalo použít. Slovník uvádí fráze: vyhrnout si rukávy, plivnout si do dlaní, ať si dá setsakramentsky záležet. Jaký idiom byste použili, jako upozornění pro někoho, koho čeká něco nepříjemného? Kamaráda před zkouškou, na koberečku u ředitele, atd..Děkuju.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Vyhrnout si rukávy, plivnout si do dlaní a dát si setsakramentsky záležet se používá, když někoho čeká nějaká práce. U ředitele na koberečku bude jen poslouchat. Kamarádovi před zkouškou bych to spíše neřekl. Možné to je, ale používá se to spíše před prací (i psaní školní práce).

Před zkouškou nebo před koberečkem jsou vhodné:
Hodně štěstí!
Tfuj, tfuj! (Plivnutí pro štěstí. Pozor, neplivat doopravdy.)
Zlom vaz!

Nebo různé povzbuzovací obraty: To dáš. Bez obav. To bude dobrý. Vrhni se do jámy lvové s hlavou vztyčenou a mečem nabroušeným. (No, tohle už jsem vymyslel, pardon.)


----------



## Encolpius

ne, ne, já jsem nemyslel něco k povzbuzení...ale chápu, s těmi idiomy je to těžké... 
Ale nějaký idiom místo věty: Tak se připrav na to nejhorší. (???)
Doslovný překlad maďarského idiomu by byl: "dobře si uvaž kaťata" tj. aby ti nespadly, když dostaneš šok, strach, atd.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ve vašem kontextu by se hodilo "tak se těš(te)!" když je jasné, že jde o varování. 
_
Pokud půjdeš k lékaři, a máš zánět dutin *tak se těš* na punkce_. (Source: abecedazdravi.cz)

*Mach:    *_Zajíc žije v lese….. v lese…. žije v lese….
_*Učitelka:    *_To ví i malé dítě, že nežije na nádraží! Řekni nám čím se živí, kolik má zubů a tak dále.
_Mach stojí a provinile kouká do země.*
Učitelka:*_    Tak! Sednout! Zítra Tě vyvolám znovu a jestli to nebude lepší, *tak se těš*!_ (Source: pohadkovyobchod.cz)

Jestli chceš potěšit, tak před 2 roky jsem si pohmoždil zápěstí a bolí to pořád, *tak se těš*. (Source: bike-forum.cz)

_Neznám zákony ale dozvěděla jsem se že poškozování cizí věci spojené s týráním zvířat už můžou prý vynést až 1 rok odnětí svobody.*Tak se těš* chudáku protože věřím že spravedlnosti neutečeš._ (Source: pardubicky.denik.cz)

warning:  Interpunkční chyby)


----------



## Encolpius

Fantazie, Enquiring Mind! Idiom znám, ale nemohl jsem si vzpomenout, to je přesně ten pravý idiom pro takové situace. 
Ale další synonymy jsou vítány.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

v rychlosti několik možných příkladů: 

"Tak, a teď se (tedy) připrav, dnes to bude/Tě čeká (pořádně) těžký boj !"
"Bude to, hele, makačka, "těžkej záhul". Včera to byl masakr, takových lidí tam...! 
"Dnes jim dáme pořádnou čočku, takhle tedy ne, to bylo naposledy!"  
"Dnes dostanou, panáčci, pořádnou čočku/pořádný céres, tohle už mi dělat nebudou."
"Dnes dostanete pořádně do těla, machýrci, žádné flákání!"
"Tak, si - přátelé - vyhrňte rukávy a jdeme na to !"
"Dnes Vás nic příjemného/lehkého nečeká, máte se na co těšit!"
"Dneska jim - společně - "šlápneme pořádně na pérka", tak se připrav."
"Dnes si trošičku mákneš, příteli, ale neboj, do večera se to dá zvládnout, říkal mi "Fero"!
"Dnes si sáhnete na (samé fyzické/psychické) dno, bude to velice náročné! Kdo při zkoušce obstojí, ten zůstane!"
"Uběhl jsem to celé, ale potil jsem krev...!"
"Dnes máš veliký úkol..." // Stojí před Tebou veliký úkol..."

a další...

S pozdravem
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Včera jsem koukal na jeden nejmenovaný americký film na DVD.  Maďarský dubbing použil právě ten výraz a český překlad: *Přichystej si plenky*. Sice se jedná o překlad (pin your diapers on), ale napadá vás něco, co si člověk může přichystat před nepříjemnou událostí. Ty plenky se mi zdají příliš silné. Říká se v češtině: přichystej si to a to? Děkuji.


----------

